# LOOKING FOR: Ready to Print Shirt Transfers



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi! I am looking for SUPPLIERS of SHIRT TRANSFERS, not the BLANK ones, but those that have designs on them and its READY to PRINT. 

Please help me! I have been struggling to find one.


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

If you mean stock transfers there are many out there. Three come to mind.
Pro-World
Thompsontransfers
Art Brands.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Of the three mentioned, I have used 2. Art Brands and Proworld. Proworld lets you buy from 1 of a design on up. Art Brands sells them in packs. Usually 12 but they do sell some 6 packs. I deal with Proworld as I like the flexibility of buying only as many as I need. Great quality and great customer service. Two very important things.


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

My last order was from Thompson. Nice selection and very friendly over the phone.


----------



## jwalk2515 (Apr 22, 2010)

another vote for proworld


----------

